# Back to back Bobcats



## miredsquirrel

Couldn't hunt on the first with all the wind and snow dam blizzard like conditions out. But we got it done friday afternoon in four sets. We are lucky to have good areas. First cat came in around the 10 minute mark and the second cat vary next set up in @ less than 4 minutes.


----------



## srconnell22

Nice work, congratulations!


----------



## brushbuster

Awesome Job! Congratulations.


----------



## tsb3

WOW!! Never seen that done back to back. Great job!!


----------



## ken powell

Outstanding!!!! Nice Kittys


----------



## kingfishcam

Great job on the cats!


----------



## rotty

Nice.


----------



## DFJISH

Maybe you have the required kill tags on those cat heads but I don't see them in the pics. You should read the post I just made regarding the legal trouble my grandson got himself into because he didn't attach a bobcat kill tag to the cat he trapped *IMMEDIATELY.* DNR law requires those kill tags be attached to a cat *IMMEDIATELY* and *if* your cats aren't tagged you are in for big trouble. Congrats on the cats.


----------



## miredsquirrel

DFJISH, I have plenty of cats under my belt and know the laws. If you look close at the bottom pic you can just see the tip of the tag on the rear legs. Other pics we were covering the tags with our hands. So you can relax now.


----------



## DFJISH

miredsquirrel said:


> DFJISH, I have plenty of cats under my belt and know the laws. If you look close at the bottom pic you can just see the tip of the tag on the rear legs. Other pics we were covering the tags with our hands. So you can relax now.


PM sent


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER

Awsome! Just got into predator hunting this year. I know there are cats on our hunting property in northern lower peninsula. I have seen the tracks. If you don't mind me asking were you working for them under darkness or during daylight hours? AM/PM? Calling? Thx


----------



## miredsquirrel

I have called cats all hours of the daylight..No night hunting for cats.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER

miredsquirrel said:


> I have called cats all hours of the daylight..No night hunting for cats.


Thx


----------



## BVW

Killer Bees strike again!  congrats guys!


----------



## bowdrie

Nice work on a very finicky critter.


----------



## fodge

That's bad ass congrats. hand calling or ecaller? nice job.


----------



## Copper15

Congrats!


----------



## kingfisher 11

Very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## MERGANZER

Those are so cool. Only seen 1 in my life. Great animals to watch.

Ganzer


----------



## old graybeard

Awesome!


----------



## fr3db3ar

Great job.


----------

